# Free â€¹(â€¢Â¿â€¢)â€º



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Alrighty.........since back to school always to me signified start of a new year.

Pick 1 number between 1-300 and post it in this thread. 3 numbers already picked are out of my hands now. 3 winners. Closest either over or under. Don't pick a number someone else has because in that case you toss away your pick so read closely.

Choice of.............

Package of Cape Cod Cloths from my bulk tin. Good for old gold or tired stainless

22mm or 20mm white stitched strap, regular length not long so not so good for large wrists

Runs to 6PM Friday Toronto time so limited number of choices first come first serve â€¹(â€¢Â¿â€¢)â€º

Ensure you only pick 1 number, Ensure you don't duplicate an already picked number

...............


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Lucky 7 for me please James!

Mark


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

He he, nice one James

*169*


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Ha, nice idea

144 please

Brighty


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

212 for me please - a fine gesture indeed :thumbup:


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

*205* for me please mate


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

The best little night bus in London: 176 please


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Could not edit my original post. Thought of an instance we may run into. In the case of a pick where one is just above and one is just below the actual number only then will the winner in that situation be chosen as the one on the underside of the actual number, so won't affect numbers chosen high or low throughout, otherwise closest to 1 of the 3 numbers over or under gets it. Find the 3 prizes


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

16


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

And while you are pondering your number you can always visit this sales site, browse the new and Vintage wares

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

13


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

151 please :thumbup:


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

43 PLEASE!


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll take 29 if you will.

A very generous idea James


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

gotta be

299


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

180 please


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

220 for me please


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

or until we run out of numbers, always pays to drop into RLT on a regular basis

bugger for the last guy searching for the last number


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Oh oh, I'll have 88 please. 

Later,

William


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

173 for me please.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I'll have 277. Better to pick now, its going to be a nightmare to pick later when you have to read a bloody long thread.


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

39 thanks


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm in - *115* for me


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

number 11 for me .

jason.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

*213*

Please

B.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

24 for me please.


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

5 please for me


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

my birthdate 27 Denke!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice one James :thumbsup:

137 for me if it's available


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Quickstep tempo - - - *48* bpm! :lol:


----------



## Mr Gilbo (Apr 24, 2008)

37 is my choice


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

188 please :tongue2:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice one James. I'll take *142 * please.


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

count me in

I'll pick 52

Dave S


----------



## bigT (Aug 31, 2008)

*35 *

Thanks


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

19


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll play

273


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

69 naturally :tongue2:


----------



## bornentertainer (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll have *127* Please 

Thanks


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The Fightin' 160 please!


----------



## bea13abc (Sep 1, 2008)

299 please!

Thanks,

Raj


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll play. It's 200 for me James

Pass "GO" collect $200

:lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

What a great gesture, thanks mate.

176 for me please James.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

No probs 

Been almost a year I think since we did it.

I have upped the one choice so those with large wrists where the strap may not fit have something equal. and the other half prides equality, or something like that, so I am told 

So............

The choice of stitched strap as initially stated or the polishing package (more cleaning and extremely light polishing) 

The Strap like this one on a new piece that came while I was out (watch not included) 










The Polishing Kit which of course is bulk so not the pretty Cape Cod packaging, now its better


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

the date of my daughters birth so - *28 *for me please James


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I'll play,....156 please


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

53


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

*Kewl gesture...*

235 for me please :thumbup:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

155 Please........that was a long thread! :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

129 please.


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

*87* for me


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

1 Day left for the draw 

Would like to have given away a watch this year but was off work a bit early on so catching up to where I should be 

I will cut it off at 6PM Toronto time Friday then post the numbers so if in the UK they will be there when you wake 

...........


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

First time I see the thread and I'm not a big fan of freebies (I believe all things bust be earned, not given). So I'll cheat this time and have no 79 or if it's taken already no 14.

Sorry, a bit intoxicated at the moment. :lol: :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

adrian said:


> First time I see the thread and I'm not a big fan of freebies (I believe all things bust be earned, not given). So I'll cheat this time and have no 79 or if it's taken already no 14.
> 
> Sorry, a bit intoxicated at the moment. :lol: :lol:


Hello my little intoxicated neighbor no pickie 2 numbers and I hope the first was not taken


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Cut off is up!!

Well thanks guys. Broke up the week with something interesting, I truly enjoy this.

The wife had picked the numbers. They were edited into a picture and are posted at photobucket in a separate account just for this purpose so they could not be changed, oh and this pic did not appear here but you do recognize it, but not with numbers!! I remember last year 1 person hit a number bang on. This time around 2 have hit the numbers bang on, yet I bet the lottery still evades you. Mind you she chose the numbers last year too, hmm, you guys better not be chattin with the other half lol

Congrats to all and again thanks, and thanks to Roy from RLT for putting up with us, be sure to visit the sales site here 

Here are the numbers










From what I see *PhilM, feenix* and *Mr Gilbo* are the takers this time around. Someone may want to verify that please

So guys please contact me

.....................


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations to the winners. :thumbup:

Later,

William


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Well done Guys.

Thanks for doing this James. Really nice of you.

It's fun to join in even if I didn't win.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I don't believe it. I've won something.  I'm well chuffed now. I hope that I'll be able to do something back for both you and the forum in the future. Nice and interesting competition. Thanks again.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Let me add my congratulations to the winners as well :thumbsup:

Well done James!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm sure they should all be disqualified as I'm sure I had the right number, but great gesture anyway :good:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

tks, and really appreciate everyone being great sports was a long week, last time was a 2 day thing quickie, and hey if it was a car, or mistress for the weekend, then there is really something to feel disappointed over


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

Well done the winners, and thank you James for doing this, this is what makes this forum what it is "special"

John


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

plumsteadblue said:


> Well done the winners, and thank you James for doing this, this is what makes this forum what it is "special"
> 
> John


Took the words right out of my mouth!

Dave


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations for the winners and thank you James for doing this.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Echo the comments, thanks to James and well done to the winners


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Well done chaps and thanks for great the gesture


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Thanks very much to James for the kind gesture and hearty congratulations to the winners. :clap: :clap:


----------

